
SQL Server on Linux in Preview - rjdevereux
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-brings-container-innovation-to-the-enterprise-at-dockercon-2016/
======
colemannerd
Super excited! I really want to dockerize our deployment. Hopefully I get into
the preview. I am so happy Microsoft is becoming more open and really showing
some great engineering.

------
dano
Be careful with commercial databases. Free or low cost at first and then quite
expensive down the road.

